# jayjay jackpot im Frühstücksfernsehen Dümmer kann man echt nicht sein



## Krone1 (29 Feb. 2016)




----------



## Apus72 (29 Feb. 2016)

Ich halte soviel Dummheit für durchaus möglich... 
auch weil es die Betroffenen oft selbst mich merken 

Schön ist aber auch bei 3:30 die Moderatorin : "quasi als wandelndes Lexika"

Sie nimmt wahrscheinlich ein Antibiotika bevor sie Visums besorgt für die Reise
durch alle Länder in den Atlassen die sie gelesen hat...

Es ist alles so furchtbar ...


----------



## Chamser81 (1 März 2016)

So dumm kann kein Mensch sein. Die spielt einfach nur ihre Rolle als dummes Blondchen und damit lässt sich anscheinend gut Geld verdienen. 
Weil es viele Menschen gibt, die es geil finden zu sehen, wie dumm andere sind und sich dadurch besser fühlen.


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

*Jungs, die kleene Maus ist bestimmt nicht doof !!!!!*



*...Suuuper !!!*


----------

